# Routing edge on plywood



## Dimitri Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi,

I have been rip cutting a sheet of 3/4" birch plywood with my circular saw. I need this one edge to be straight and true as much as possible but it isint. It has a few waves in it from the circular saw. How can I use my router to true up this one long edge? What type of router bit to use? 

thanks,
Dimitri


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm sure there will be other suggestions, but mine is to make either a sawboard or routerboard, which is just a length of 1/4" hardboard that has a strip of material with a known straight edge attached.

Use the circular saw (or a router with the bit you will use to straighten the edge) to trim the excess hardboard after attaching the straight edge piece. The sawboard/routerboard is then clamped to the material and will make straight cuts for you.

http://bt3gallery.fhauto.com/view_photo.php?set_albumName=DP-Table&id=Dsc00003

Above is my routerboard being used to line up a slot to cut to create a 'toilet-
bolt' clamp track, but using it clamped to the edge of your existing cut would allow you to straighten it out.

Below is a sample of a sawboard.
http://bt3gallery.fhauto.com/view_album.php?set_albumName=Sawboardpics

Note: Be sure to always use the same bit in your router once you have trimmed the hardboard for it's use.


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

You can use a straight edge clamped on the board offset by the distance between cutter and router base.
6" widths of melamine coated chipboard are what I use as a straight edge for such jobs.
An 8' length is cheap enough and can later be used for shelving and such.
I use this method when buying full sheets of plywood from suppliers with no cutting service.
I take a couple of home made folding saw horses then cut the ply in the carpark with a cordless circular saw.
If the saw accidently moves a bit I do the same with my router once I get the ply home.


----------

